# White soap color



## churchsecretary (Dec 19, 2007)

I want a soap that is white in color. Most of my soaps are yellow/gold in color, which is nice. But I want a white soap.

What is a good coloring pigment? Are there some oils that will make my soap white, or am I using some oils that make it yellow?

Thanks,

churchsecretary


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Palm, rice bran, and olive all tend to make a yellower bar. Lard will give the whitest of bars. I good white bar would be mostly coconut and Lard with a bit of sunflower in there.

If you are using Milk as the liquid that might also be why, though I can get some pretty white GM bars! 

Certain FO's (anything foodie with vanilla in it) also discolor soap.

Bethany


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Titanium Dioxide may be added during soap making to make the soap whiter. I have never used it; but have seen it advertised as a pigment for soap.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

How white and why? I use coconut, castor, olive and Wally World brand shortening and get a nice white bar. I also soap at RT, don't know if that makes a difference. Once milk, sugar, honey gets added the bar turns a tan color. Personally I try to keep my soap as natural as possible and accept whatever color it turns out. If you insist on white maybe check into some Borax soap recipes. I use these also and they give a nice white color and help with lathering in hard water.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

TD will make the soap whiter, but it also gives a chalky feeling.

Stick with the white oils (such as lard, tallow, PK, coconut, sw almond, sunflower, safflower, some olive)


----------

